# Most luxurious guitars on the market?



## MarkThiel (May 6, 2016)

I've heard this Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty referred to as the "ultimate tuxedo" Les Paul. And I can see why! This one on Reverb comes at a high price, but looks to be in fantastic condition: Gibson Les Paul Custom 1958 Black | Reverb 

Got me thinking ... what is the ultimate "top shelf" guitar? Obviously, a signature adds value. But let's say without a signature - what would top the luxury list?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Something from the PRS wood library, private stock stuff.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have to agree with Sulphur. Those PRS's are a work of art. Here is a beautiful one. PRS PS4885 McCarty Singlecut Eastern Euro Maple/African Ribbon Mahogany Electric Guitar

But I would prefer this for the same money. PRS Private Stock PS4897 Violin Curly Maple/Mahogany Electric Guitar

It's not an LP but IMO, nicer looking. If I am going to spend that kind of money on a guitar, I want the best.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There's luthiers a bunch of us have never heard of, who also probably have guitars starting at $8k USD. 

I'm sure a Thorn guitar would be just as nice, and expensive, as a PRS build.

Grantura Specs


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2016)

For that kind of cash, I'd prefer to get a baker's dozen of fine vintage classics.


----------



## KS1965 (Sep 27, 2015)

For an off the shelf guitar, you can't beat a USA made PRS these days.
The vintage discussion is a whole other matter.

I've been using PRSs for the past 20 years without a single complaint.
They are spectacular and extremely versatile in every respect.

The only other brand I'd consider buying off the rack is MusicMan or
Suhr, which I will likely add to the collection as time and money permits.

Happy hunting and playing, y'all


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone recall the name of the ones behind the counter at Cosmo? They are interesting and start at $25K. I think one's called the Queen Elizabeth and is all white.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Do they really play better, or are more exemplary versions of good guitars, with killer looks and attention to details?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KS1965 said:


> For an off the shelf guitar, you can't beat a USA made PRS these days.
> The vintage discussion is a whole other matter.
> 
> I've been using PRSs for the past 20 years without a single complaint.
> ...


I'm a PRS guy as they come, but there are many guitars at the $4500 price point that are just as nice. A new PRS Custom 24 will cost you the same as sa suhr, anderson, fano, custom shop fender, Collings, Nash, and a slew of others. PRS is probably just the biggest of those companies in terms of visibility. If I wanted to play high end S types and T types instead of superstrats and singlecuts, I'd probably own two used Suhrs or Andersons instead.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's called a Ritter. $39K, but they start at $15K

They won't let me save the pic.

http://cosmomusic.ca/guitar-electric-ritter-roy-family-porsch-jim-beam-campfir-wc-1.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if Ritter qualifies as "luxurious" as such (aside from bragging rights of cost), as much as it does an ode to outrageous. Most of the ones I've seen have been their one-off fr00t models.

Also - Cosmo has a $39K guitar in stock?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

The Ritter from adcandour's link.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I don't know if Ritter qualifies as "luxurious" as such (aside from bragging rights of cost), as much as it does an ode to outrageous. Most of the ones I've seen have been their one-off fr00t models.
> 
> Also - Cosmo has a $39K guitar in stock?


I don't know man...a $250 000 Bass, or a guitar coloured with the extract of rose pedals (done in-house)? I think they're the embodiment of 'luxurious' or superfluous. That guitar was dyed with Jim Beam or something silly like that.

The same lame as Rolex or Prada...ya know.

Yes, they have at least 4 of the guitars in stock - behind locked glass.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd be hard pressed to top this in the luxury department. 1.8 Karat Rubies in the knobs...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

MarkThiel said:


> I've heard this Gibson Les Paul Black Beauty referred to as the "ultimate tuxedo" Les Paul. And I can see why! This one on Reverb comes at a high price, but looks to be in fantastic condition: Gibson Les Paul Custom 1958 Black | Reverb Got me thinking ... what is the ultimate "top shelf" guitar? Obviously, a signature adds value. But let's say without a signature - what would top the luxury list?


If price is an indicator of luxury - and we have to accept that it often is - then hands-down Gibson Les Pauls top the luxury list by a country mile. PRS guitars are often very pretty things, works of art in wood, but they're nowhere close to being the most expensive or luxurious guitars around.

The Custom you linked is actually not very expensive. For example it's *rumored* that a million dollars was paid for the 1959 Les Paul formerly owned by Peter Green and Mike Bloomfield... certainly a price in that ballpark. When Bernie Marsden sells his 1959 LP called "The Beast" it will likely fetch well over a million dollars. Another thread today links to a 1958 guitar distinguished for being the first "burst" produced, being offered for $625,000.

The first "burst" is up for sale

All these are in U.S. dollars, so they get 25%-30% MORE luxurious for you! Nothing else, from any guitar maker, is in this league.

Now, people are gonna pounce on this and say that money and luxury are not always directly proportional. I guess you can have a luxurious soap that doesn't cost a million dollars. But it probably costs more than most other soaps because more people consider it to be the best you can buy. Really good Les Pauls are like that... the best you can buy. Mine cost a whole lot less than my examples above, but they are very luxurious to me!

Have fun dreamin'. Or did you just win the lottery?!


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Hmmmm...the 3 most expensive, confirmed prices paid for guitars, are Fender's. Jerry Garcia's "Tiger", made by Irwin is #4 and finally Clapton's 64' ES-335 at #5. So the most expensive, luxury guitars are, hands-down Fender Stratoasters. In fact, a Gibson Les Paul doesn't even break the top 10 (barely the top 25: Les Paul's Black Beauty at #24) therefore not making the most luxurious list by a country mile


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Geetarz said:


> Hmmmm...the 3 most expensive, confirmed prices paid for guitars, are Fender's. Jerry Garcia's "Tiger", made by Irwin is #4 and finally Clapton's 64' ES-335 at #5. So the most expensive, luxury guitars are, hands-down Fender Stratoasters. In fact, a Gibson Les Paul doesn't even break the top 10 therefore not making the most luxurious list by a country mile


That's it, I'm getting a strat!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Geetarz said:


> Hmmmm...the 3 most expensive, confirmed prices paid for guitars, are Fender's. Jerry Garcia's "Tiger", made by Irwin is #4 and finally Clapton's 64' ES-335 at #5. So the most expensive, luxury guitars are, hands-down Fender Stratoasters. In fact, a Gibson Les Paul doesn't even break the top 10 (barely the top 25: Les Paul's Black Beauty at #24) therefore not making the most luxurious list by a country mile


I think luxury and above guitars have little to do with each other, those sold high because of the people who played them. Elvis' ukulele sold for 9 million I believe...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I think luxury and above guitars have little to do with each other, those sold high because of the people who played them. Elvis' ukulele sold for 9 million I believe...


I agree. Historic value is not the same as luxury. 

Elvis had only one ukulele?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I think luxury and above guitars have little to do with each other, those sold high because of the people who played them. Elvis' ukulele sold for 9 million I believe...


Well then if it's non-vintage we're talking, Martin Serial #1000001-1000051 had a sticker price of a cool $100000US each and absolutely nobody played them.
Curious where you heard the story of Elvis' uke...can't find any reference to such a tale...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Luxury"is something I've never really understood. And this thread seems to be as confused about it as I am. One notion of luxury weaving through this treats it as cost x fame. Another treats it as over-the-top materials or mere cost.

I'm with George Gruhn on this one. He told me that, with only a few exceptions, any production guitar costing over $3k is unlikely to differ in quality, differences being primarily in the cosmetics. So, a Zemaitis or Trussart is not going to sound better or play any better than an off-the-shelf USA-made (or Canadian-made) guitar. It will just look different. A $10,000 guitar, or a $100,000 one, is not going to be designed better than a $3k one.

For my part, "luxury" consists of a good neck that feels comfortable and the frets are finished properly, nice weight balance, useful well-positioned controls, and quality electronic components. Good smooth-feeling tuners and a bridge that doesn't do dumb stuff to the strings. Everything after that is gravy. If the wood looks nice, great, but it doesn't define "luxury" for me. I might make a special allowance for the Parker Adrian Belew model, which has just about every feature one might want.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Double post


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Geetarz said:


> Well then if it's non-vintage we're talking, Martin Serial #1000001-1000051 had a sticker price of a cool $150000US each and absolutely nobody played them.
> Curious where you heard the story of Elvis' uke...can't find any reference to such a tale...


In reference to the old Martins, I think those are highly valued because of the vintage and historical significance not because they're luxurious. I think price tags can be high for a multitude of reasons, not all of them because of luxury. An original 1958 LP is not luxurious in my opinion but worth something high I'm sure, bedazzle a simple Fender Tele with diamonds like the Victoria Secret bras on the runway and it could be considered luxurious. Dunno, maybe thats a poor example, doesn't matter... the Elvis uke is made up, I do that from time to time. Its tough to show sarcasm via the net sometimes.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

vadsy said:


> In reference to the old Martins, I think those are highly valued because of the vintage and historical significance not because they're luxurious. I think price tags can be high for a multitude of reasons, not all of them because of luxury. An original 1958 LP is not luxurious in my opinion but worth something high I'm sure, bedazzle a simple Fender Tele with diamonds like the Victoria Secret bras on the runway and it could be considered luxurious. Dunno, maybe thats a poor example, doesn't matter... the Elvis uke is made up, I do that from time to time. Its tough to show sarcasm via the net sometimes.


Those Martin's are a little over 10yrs old; not vintage or historical at all...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@Geetarz my bad,. guess they are luxury items


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Yarons and JG Bluesmasters seems pretty luxurious even though I think both are hideous.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

This should help us out:

"1.
a material object, service, etc., conducive to sumptuous living, usuallya delicacy, elegance, or refinement of living rather than a necessity:
Gold cufflinks were a luxury not allowed for in his budget.
2.
free or habitual indulgence in or enjoyment of comforts and pleasuresin addition to those necessary for a reasonable standard of well-being:
a life of luxury on the French Riviera.
3.
a means of ministering to such indulgence or enjoyment:
This travel plan gives you the luxury of choosing which countries youcan visit.
4.
a pleasure out of the ordinary allowed to oneself:
the luxury of an extra piece of the cake.
5.
a foolish or worthless form of self-indulgence:
the luxury of self-pity.
6.
Archaic. lust; lasciviousness; lechery."


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I would assume every time PRS does a Dragon that it would be the most luxurious guitar on the market:

NAMM 2015: PRS's $20,000 Private Stock 30th Anniversary Dragon on show


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dcole said:


> I would assume every time PRS does a Dragon that it would be the most luxurious guitar on the market:
> 
> NAMM 2015: PRS's $20,000 Private Stock 30th Anniversary Dragon on show


You may be confusing luxurious with tacky


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

adcandour said:


> You may be confusing luxurious with tacky


They usually go hand in hand.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Geetarz said:


> Hmmmm...the 3 most expensive, confirmed prices paid for guitars, are Fender's. Jerry Garcia's "Tiger", made by Irwin is #4 and finally Clapton's 64' ES-335 at #5. So the most expensive, luxury guitars are, hands-down Fender Stratoasters. *In fact, a Gibson Les Paul doesn't even break the top 10* (barely the top 25: Les Paul's Black Beauty at #24) therefore not making the most luxurious list by a country mile


Hmmmm... I guess it depends on which list you read. Keith Richards' Les Paul is #3 on this one.

The 60 most valuable guitars ever sold at auction

Taking celebrity out of the equation - which despite the definitions of "luxury" that Buddha posted doesn't make something more luxurious to me - Gibson Les Pauls are comfortably top-of-the-pile in the guitar world.



mhammer said:


> <snip> I'm with George Gruhn on this one. He told me that, with only a few exceptions, any production guitar costing over $3k is unlikely to differ in quality, differences being primarily in the cosmetics.<snip>


Well, George Gruhn told *me* that the $275,000 '58 Les Paul burst he had in the glass case during one of my visits years ago had a chunky neck but it was an "unusually strong" LP, "not just a collector piece". There is absolutely no chance that Joe Bonamassa, Mark Knopfler, Randy Bachman, Bernie Marsden, Billy Gibbons, and many others who own wonderfully luxurious-sounding and expensive LPs are buying and/or keeping them primarily for their "cosmetics".


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Hmmmm... I guess it depends on which list you read. Keith Richards' Les Paul is #3 on this one.


And the first one is a Strat. 

I tell ya, I'm getting a strat. 
Now I'll just have to become insanely popular, and my guitar will be worth a fortune. 
It's a very good plan.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> Well, George Gruhn told *me* that the $275,000 '58 Les Paul burst he had in the glass case during one of my visits years ago had a chunky neck but it was an "unusually strong" LP, "not just a collector piece". There is absolutely no chance that Joe Bonamassa, Mark Knopfler, Randy Bachman, Bernie Marsden, Billy Gibbons, and many others who own wonderfully luxurious-sounding and expensive LPs are buying and/or keeping them primarily for their "cosmetics".


Miscommunication here. You're talking about a vintage piece that costs more because of its age and individual quality. I was talking about a current production instrument. $10,000 doesn't buy one 3x as much playability in a new instrument as $3300. Give them another 25 years and perhaps they will tease apart. But new out of the shop, one has generally reached asymptote in design and quality around the $3k mark. Quite separate from the worth of any given vintage instrument.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I'd be hard pressed to top this in the luxury department. 1.8 Karat Rubies in the knobs...


If I pulled that out in the bars I play in I'd be laughed out on my ear or receive a serious beating.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> If I pulled that out in the bars I play in I'd be laughed out on my ear or receive a serious beating.


I don't find that specific guitar good looking, personally.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Whether we're talking about luxury or tackiness I don't think any discussion of this topic could ever be complete without a visit to Ed Roman's shop in Las Vegas where over-the-top tacky luxury returns to its spawning grounds. Cruise around this site for 10 minutes and you'll very likely see more AAAAA curly maple, sparkly inlays, gold hardware and sometimes even gold leaf and real jewels than you've seen anywhere else. Remember to take his personal commentary about guitars not with a grain of salt but with a pound of salt and a bowl of soup. I've often thought a trip to Las Vegas might be justified just for the chance to visit his shop and witness the spectacle.

Ed Roman Guitars, USA Made Guitars, Custom Made Guitars, Hand Made Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The most valuable guitar is my Godin 5th Avenue King Pin II. As the easiest guitar I've played, it's the most valuable to me and that's what's important in my books.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Valuable.

Most expensive.

MOST LUXURIOUS

Why is this thread upsetting me so?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Valuable.
> 
> Most expensive.
> 
> ...


Would you prefer a "most crappy/cheapest guitar" thread? You're welcomed to start it


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

No. I suspect people will manage to mangle the definition of cheap/crappy there as well.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

How about cheap but good.
People rave about their Squiers all the time.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> How about cheap but good.
> People rave about their Squiers all the time.


Start it.

I love those and intend on adding only guitars like that to my collection from now on.

It would be great to have brand and year of a variety of guitars in a tidy little thread.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

"luxury" implies being pampered in every way - therefore a luxury guitar must play itself and make martinis.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> And the first one is a Strat.
> 
> I tell ya, I'm getting a strat.
> Now I'll just have to become insanely popular, and my guitar will be worth a fortune.
> It's a very good plan.



You don't even need to be insanely popular. Even the effects of minor celebrity are pretty drastic on guitar prices. A couple of years back, a LP Custom belonging to Eric Stewart -- a one-time member of 10cc and Paul McCartney sideman -- listed on Ebay for nearly 100 grand. There was another Custom rumoured to have belonged to Paul Kossoff, a respected but scarcely famouns member of Free who never used a Custom as his number 1, that went for a high 5-figure price as well. 

Basically, anyone who makes a modest mark in the musical mainstream and owns an older desirable instrument, is sitting on a 80,000 to million dollar investment.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Start it.


I don't own any Squiers. lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I don't own any Squirrels. lol.


Here. I corrected that for you.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd be happy, in the electric world, with a Yanuziello or four.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Here. I corrected that for you.


Tnx. However, there may a trademark on that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> "luxury" implies being pampered in every way - therefore a luxury guitar must play itself and make single malt scotch on the rock.


Fixed it for you. (And I meant "rock"; one ice cube only, please.)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> Whether we're talking about luxury or tackiness I don't think any discussion of this topic could ever be complete without a visit to Ed Roman's shop in Las Vegas where over-the-top tacky luxury returns to its spawning grounds. Cruise around this site for 10 minutes and you'll very likely see more AAAAA curly maple, sparkly inlays, gold hardware and sometimes even gold leaf and real jewels than you've seen anywhere else. Remember to take his personal commentary about guitars not with a grain of salt but with a pound of salt and a bowl of soup. I've often thought a trip to Las Vegas might be justified just for the chance to visit his shop and witness the spectacle.
> 
> Ed Roman Guitars, USA Made Guitars, Custom Made Guitars, Hand Made Guitars


Ed's dead.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmm, so he is.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think of guitars as luxury items, more like tools of the trade. Therefore, a luxury guitar makes as much sense as a luxury hammer.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I dunno man ...
Fretz makes some pretty nice hammers !

Fretz Jewelry - Home Page


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Hmmmm... I guess it depends on which list you read. Keith Richards' Les Paul is #3 on this one.
> 
> The 60 most valuable guitars ever sold at auction


That is the list I was referring to...note that the price paid for that Richards LP is unconfirmed...the first confirmed is Les Paul's Black Beauty at #24...and yes, a Strat is still #1


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

dcole said:


> They usually go hand in hand.


Agreed.


BMW-KTM said:


> I dunno man ...
> Fretz makes some pretty nice hammers !
> 
> Fretz Jewelry - Home Page



That's a good example of luxurious hammer (it's actually pretty classy). I own and use a Stilletto which is considerably more expensive, but simply not as luxurious or classy.

Luxurious isn't about price exactly, but there is certainly a connection.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

BMW-KTM said:


> I dunno man ...
> Fretz makes some pretty nice hammers !
> 
> Fretz Jewelry - Home Page


Look no frther than your local Home Depot ..............
Stiletto Tibone Tbii-15 Milled Face/Curved 18 Inch Titanium Handle | The Home Depot Canada


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> And the first one is a Strat. I tell ya, I'm getting a strat. Now I'll just have to become insanely popular, and my guitar will be worth a fortune. It's a very good plan.





Geetarz said:


> That is the list I was referring to...note that the price paid for that Richards LP is unconfirmed...the first confirmed is Les Paul's Black Beauty at #24...and yes, a Strat is still #1


Without celebrity signatures and charity auctions no strat gets into the guitar-value "strat"-osphere that some Gibson Les Pauls float in.

It probably sucks to be a strat owner and know that when guitars are valued for themselves as instruments, rather than for who touched them at some point, the strat does not hold up well. I'm not without compassion for you guys - it's a damned big pill to swallow - and I understand if you feel the need to use that celebrity-auction list the way a teenager uses Penthouse. However - as in Penthouse - things are not always as they appear to be.

Life sucks and then you die boys. Start saving for a Les Paul. They really are as good as everyone says they are. Luxuriously good.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

boyscout said:


> Without celebrity signatures and charity auctions no strat gets into the guitar-value "strat"-osphere that some Gibson Les Pauls float in.
> 
> It probably sucks to be a strat owner and know that when guitars are valued for themselves as instruments, rather than for who touched them at some point, the strat does not hold up well. I'm not without compassion for you guys - it's a damned big pill to swallow - and I understand if you feel the need to use that celebrity-auction list the way a teenager uses Penthouse. However - as in Penthouse - things are not always as they appear to be.
> 
> Life sucks and then you die boys. Start saving for a Les Paul. They really are as good as everyone says they are. Luxuriously good.


...except apparently for all these pros using them and all the extremely wealthy people buying them for the highest dollars ever recorded...but you'll find your Les Paul wayyyyyyy down there on the list of luxury items at #24 

p.s- I don't even own a Strat or a Fender for that matter...but I do own a vintage Gibson..and I also know the luxury ticket of a Strat is far higher on the list...higher by a country mile, than a Les Paul...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

boyscout said:


> It probably sucks to be a strat owner and know that when guitars are valued for themselves as instruments, rather than for who touched them at some point, the strat does not hold up well.


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

allthumbs56 said:


> Look no frther than your local Home Depot ..............
> Stiletto Tibone Tbii-15 Milled Face/Curved 18 Inch Titanium Handle | The Home Depot Canada


While I do agree the Fretz hammer is, if not lugzurrrious, certainly dainty, this is just your run-of-the-mill military issue hammer. The army hands these out like rations. Don't let the price fool you, with the military, it's 'go big, or go home'. Hey, it's not their money, who gives a flying frig, eh?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I'll opine that high end archtops are the most luxurious guitars on the market. They take a lot of craftsmanship, often have remarkably flamed or figured woods, fancy inlays, gold hardware, and bridge modern playability with old world aesthetics. Think of a blond Gibson L5 with a P90 and alnico or a Fender D'Aquisto Ultra or a Benedetto Manhattan. They ooze class, imho.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have far lower dreams than many of you i suppose. when i saw the thread title, i thought about these 2 guitars. if i was ever to hit the big one, i would dress like the monopoly guy every day, and i would play these 2 guitars:



















i have a buddy who's good with wood. i'd have him build me custom cabs and amp chassis


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i have far lower dreams than many of you i suppose. when i saw the thread title, i thought about these 2 guitars. if i was ever to hit the big one, i would dress like the monopoly guy every day, and i would play these 2 guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be clear, I would never buy the ones I posted. I just think they're 'luxurious'. I would be ecstatic with the ones you posted and wouldn't feel like a douche (like I would with a ritter).


----------



## TCMfan (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know where they fall on the "classy-douchey" spectrum, but I always thought Jesselli guitars screamed "luxury".

Home


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> i have far lower dreams than many of you i suppose. when i saw the thread title, i thought about these 2 guitars. if i was ever to hit the big one, i would dress like the monopoly guy every day, and i would play these 2 guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, if I hit the big one, I'd likely go buy guitars that are considered daily players by several members here and feel ecstatic...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> i have far lower dreams than many of you i suppose. when i saw the thread title, i thought about these 2 guitars. if i was ever to hit the big one, i would dress like the monopoly guy every day, and i would play these 2 guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheezy, what is that top guitar. I did a google image search and it came back with black les paul. I'm pretty sure that's wrong, as it looks nothing like my black les paul, and I'm confident mine isn't a fake.

That guitar is the closest I've seen to being a 'predecessor' of sorts to my Vantage VE-450.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Cheezy, what is that top guitar?


Johnny A Signature.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Want! WANT!!!

But at US$6300 list, my $350 Vantage is looking absolutely fabulous.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Want! WANT!!!
> 
> But at US$6300 list, my $350 Vantage is looking absolutely fabulous.



dude, i really liked those guitars back in the day. the johnny a is all blinged out, but i betcha that vantage sounds and plays sweet as hell. i had a solid body like yours, and i wish i could have another. that guitar was a rock and roll machine.

ohm and as a bonus, the vantage has no bigsby


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> i have far lower dreams than many of you i suppose. when i saw the thread title, i thought about these 2 guitars. if i was ever to hit the big one, i would dress like the monopoly guy every day, and i would play these 2 guitars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they must be red or a red burst, correct? And if the top one came in a neck that was a bit wider, I could probably put up with having one of those.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Want! WANT!!!
> 
> But at US$6300 list, my $350 Vantage is looking absolutely fabulous.












(but I didn't pay 350)


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Luxury doesn't always equate to expensive. The most expensive guitars today are vintage or have provenance. They in no way were luxury at the time they were made. Here are examples of what I think are luxury today (and are also expensive!). These are clearly designed and built with luxury in mind.

Jens Ritter
Back in Black Porsch
Jim Beam Campfire Porsch

Pagelli Archtops
Jesselli Guitars


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> No. I suspect people will manage to mangle the definition of cheap/crappy there as well.


1964 Kent Polaris II. No, your right....There's a lot worse. First Act for one, the guitars they sold in Wally World and the purple hannah montana teles come to mind.


----------

